# Monthly Goal Challenge?



## Gretchen Ann

Doing the block swaps are nice and friendly, but I don't need more blocks. I need to finish projects I've started or want to start.

Would any of you be interested in a monthly challenge? We (I) would say what my goal is for the month and then post updates along the way. We all would and we could cheer each other on.

There are online blogs that do this. There is One Monthly Goal and there is a quarterly challenge somewhere too.

I didn't know if anyone would be interested. Maybe I'm the only one with unfinished projects.

My goal for October was to piece a row of blocks for the Nearly Insane quilt I am piecing. I'm not there yet, but I still have a week. This is a slow, long-term quilting project.

My goal for November is to piece quilt the tractor crib quilt in case the new grandchild coming in December is a boy.

This is just an idea. Let me know what you think.


----------



## maxine

I do like your idea.. I really need a boost to get my sewing done,, Have many many many projects to finish.. whew.. !!


----------



## COSunflower

I like your idea too Gretchen - I have been stock piling blocks and quilt patterns to wait for "retirement" and now I AM retired!!! I don't want to start till the New Year though - Fresh year - fresh start on projects.


----------



## AngieM2

I'm going to be working on American Girl wardrobes. I bet I could chime in on this too.

Great idea Gretchen Ann.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

OK, on November 1st I'll start a new thread with challenges for November. I know what I want to do, you all list what your goal is.

Question - Should I post the thread in the Swaps Forum or under the Sewing & Quilting forum?


----------



## AngieM2

I think I'll find it here better, but regular sewing area would be good too.
In a previous life, it would have been for sure in the sewing area. But not all projects may be sewing related.

Go with what the others think. I'll find you.


----------



## COSunflower

I like it here where its easy to find also. I will join in as I have Christmas projects to get sewn!!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

OK, I'll post it here. I've been working hard today, trying to finish up my October goal! Show you all later when I've completed the blocks. I guess I'm crazy, I'm slowly piecing blocks for a Nearly Insane!!!:hair


----------

